# VPX Pro-Hormones



## wantsomepizza (Apr 30, 2004)

With all this talk of PHs getting shut down I fear that by the time i'm ready to use them they will either not be available or way too expensive. So I was just wondering if i could buy some VPX products now to stock up for later. Does anyone know how long VPX PH products are good for if you don't open them?  Any kind of help is appreciated.  And if you feel like it, reply with suggestions about which VPX product to get.


----------



## Ginobili (May 1, 2004)

Both the syngex's are good as is the monster test...but the monster test would prolly be the best because m1t is stronger than the other two...it just depends on if you can handle the sides.


----------



## wantsomepizza (May 1, 2004)

Thanks Ginobili the syngex's sounded good as did the M1T but i've heard that the M1T's gains are usually lost after the cycle is ended, is this true, and if so, does the same happen with the  syngex's?


----------



## plouffe (May 2, 2004)

I honestly don't like VPX. Too expensive for me, and their products aren't as superior to others as they say. ( Sorry GoPro )


----------



## gopro (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by plouffe *_
> I honestly don't like VPX. Too expensive for me, and their products aren't as superior to others as they say. ( Sorry GoPro )



Don't apologize...we have enough people that believe that VPXs PHs are superior to keep us in business, LOL. Interestingly, now that all the methyls are the rage the feedback I hear is that none are stronger than Monster Test and Gangsta Test when compared with other similar products.


----------



## Testosterone (May 5, 2004)

I'll go for VPX super potent MAFIA-TEST.... Pity It's not listed here!


----------



## camarosuper6 (May 5, 2004)

I thought Monster-Test was awesome. It really gave great gains.


----------



## gopro (May 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Testosterone *_
> I'll go for VPX super potent MAFIA-TEST.... Pity It's not listed here!



And yet ANOTHER idiotic post! Thats like 160 out of 322 now!


----------



## ALBOB (May 6, 2004)

Not to get back on track or anything but I'm a bit curious about the answer to the original question.  I've had a bottle of Syngex sitting, unopend, in my refrigerator since the last Mr. O Expo and I've also been wondering if it's still any good.  Does that stuff go bad?

P.S.  Speaking of the last Mr. O Expo; thanks for all your help GoPro.  It was great to finally meet you face to face.  You were obviously very busy but took the time to answer all my stupid questions in single syllable terms I could understand.  Thanks again and I look forward to this year's event so we can do it again.


----------



## gopro (May 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Not to get back on track or anything but I'm a bit curious about the answer to the original question.  I've had a bottle of Syngex sitting, unopend, in my refrigerator since the last Mr. O Expo and I've also been wondering if it's still any good.  Does that stuff go bad?
> 
> P.S.  Speaking of the last Mr. O Expo; thanks for all your help GoPro.  It was great to finally meet you face to face.  You were obviously very busy but took the time to answer all my stupid questions in single syllable terms I could understand.  Thanks again and I look forward to this year's event so we can do it again.



Its definitely still good. Refrigerated it will last a good 3 years.

It was a pleasure to meet and talk with you. I wish we could have hung out more but it was a madhouse! I hope I gave you all the info you needed. I look foward to seeing you again at the next show!


----------



## ZECH (May 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> I've also been wondering if it's still any good.  Does that stuff go bad?


Send it to me and I will find out for you!
(Damn Can I delete GP's post??)


----------



## gopro (May 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Send it to me and I will find out for you!
> (Damn Can I delete GP's post??)



Oh c'mon now...you're way past prohormones


----------



## ALBOB (May 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Oh c'mon now...you're way past prohormones



You mean they can't help the braindead?


----------



## ZECH (May 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> You mean they can't help the braindead?


They don't help old people who remember when the Dead sea was just sick either!


----------



## Ginobili (May 7, 2004)

I think vpx products and ph's are good.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 20, 2004)

I have heard so many awesome outstanding things about VPX that I ordered some M1T... My friend (woman I might add) likes different companies but religously proclaims that VPX is the most consistant and reputable for PH to date!


----------



## Arnold (Sep 20, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> I have heard so many awesome outstanding things about VPX that I ordered some M1T...



please tell me that you're not going to use M1T?


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 20, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> please tell me that you're not going to use M1T?


I could tell you that but that would be lying


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 20, 2004)

I have several close female bb friends that frequent ph use such as m1-t and many others and have had phenominal gains without sides accept temp acne on back n such. When it comes to that sorta thing I prefer to ask female friends that actually use the product themselves rather than a man that is telling me what I can read myself. I understand where you are coming from but one thing I have learned is that I rather learn from a female about certain things than a male b/c of experience purposes.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 20, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> I could tell you that but that would be lying



I highly advise against a female using M1T! 

It is an androgenic steroid that will cause male characterisitcs including deeper voice, enlarged clitoris, facial hair growth, oily skin, cessation of menstrual periods, etc. and they can be irreversable!

If you must use a methylated steroid at least go for Methyl-d, *not M1T*, or forget the methylated steroids alltogether and try a nor-andro like Dermabolics NorDerm. Nor's are anabolic but not very androgenic and the best choice for females, similar to using the steroid Deca.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 21, 2004)

I've already used Nor ph before. I know of many women with great result from other ph such as M1T. Everyone is not the same. If I notice any androgenic sides of course I wouldn't continue. That is the risk of taking them. I have been through this exact topic many times and every single man always says the same thing yet so many female bb friends of mine have great results with most ph.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 21, 2004)

yeah, you're right, I really do not know what I am talking about.

btw, *M1T is not a PH*, it's anabolic steroid that should only be use by males, *or* females that want to turn into males.

good luck.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 21, 2004)

I did not say that you didn't know what you were talking about. I was simply saying that the information on ps and ph I have read thoroughly and you are only repeating what is printed on the label. I am willing to try it based on what I can see myself from bb friends of my own. Not that the info is incorrect but just as any product, it will affect people differently. (men or women)


----------



## Vise (Sep 21, 2004)

i'm curious shutupntra1n, how high a does do your female friends take?  i'm sure you hear this a lot but why risk it?  sure you want to get bigger but is it worth the risks you are taking (possibly looking like the opposite sex is pretty high in my book).  honestly, i know very little on the side of personal experience with ph or ps but i just worry that you could really fuck yourself up chasing your dream and end up in the long, run regretting your actions.  i'm not trying to discourage you, for i see you are pretty set on your choice (hence the absence of scare tactics and such), i just want you to think about it some more b4 you walk headstrong into the fire.  just a weak attempt to try to make you ponder the outcomes.  i thought it was worth a try even if i am the subject of ridicule.


----------



## madden player (Sep 21, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> ...*M1T is not a PH*, it's anabolic steroid that should only be use by males, *or* females that want to turn into males.
> 
> good luck.


She is definately going to need some good luck.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 21, 2004)

Lots of pursuading me but I don't see any of you telling me anything that I cannot read on the label. All due respect I am not going to respond to anymore posts on this thread b/c I am not going to argue with the same people over and over again when it's a pointless topic. I have done months of searching the internet and women never report on their use but plenty of them will pm me from different forums and email me telling me that they do but that they don't talk about it. 

Vise-Most have taken recommended dose or less. I am not saying that there aren't going to be neg sides, but that my girlfriends have not had them besides mild temp acne. I am willing to try it and go from there. I will know at that point and decide for myself.

Might as well not repost... I do not feel the need to keep reposting to defend my goals or choices. Thanks for the concerned advice. Take care.


----------



## gopro (Sep 21, 2004)

Directed at females in general...with M 1-T don't be shocked if...

-you pick up the phone and the telemarketer on the other end begins with, "Hello sir, my name is...."
-you need to buy more razors to cover shaving both your legs AND you face.
-like most guys, you decide you feel like measuring...your penis.
-nobody stops you when you accidentally walk into the men's room.


----------



## bambam613 (Sep 21, 2004)

hey gopro.......used both m1t and syngex back in january and feb.....felt good on the m1 test, not the syngex, then when I came off of m1test, felt really sluggish......

 starting two weeks ago i took MAD, and felt great........no change in diet, still kept eatring clean......felt great pumps and increased drive at the gym......now on the down  phase for one more week......then go back on for two final weeks......one question big E........what new supplements are out.....saw u talkin about CEX, new creatine......how is it?   also did u get my email?????
 Peace


----------



## gopro (Sep 21, 2004)

bambam613 said:
			
		

> hey gopro.......used both m1t and syngex back in january and feb.....felt good on the m1 test, not the syngex, then when I came off of m1test, felt really sluggish......
> 
> starting two weeks ago i took MAD, and felt great........no change in diet, still kept eatring clean......felt great pumps and increased drive at the gym......now on the down  phase for one more week......then go back on for two final weeks......one question big E........what new supplements are out.....saw u talkin about CEX, new creatine......how is it?   also did u get my email?????
> Peace



Never got your email my friend. CEX is the best creatine I ever used. Great for strength and major pumps. Shoot me another email


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 21, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> If you must use a methylated steroid at least go for Methyl-d, *not M1T*, or forget the methylated steroids alltogether and try a nor-andro like Dermabolics NorDerm. Nor's are anabolic but not very androgenic and the best choice for females, similar to using the steroid Deca.



Actually - many people no longer think 19-nordiol is best for women after all.  I've been told that the conversion enzymes in women are different than in men and diols are more likely to convert to estrogens in women.  The diones are slightly preferred.

I've been advised that M4OHN and methyl-dien are better options for women b/c they don't require conversion at all.

I personally have had good luck (NO sides) with M4OHN.

By the way - I agree that M1T does initially sound damn scary but more b/c of how toxic it is than anything else.  Some people (David Tolsom at Bulk Nutrition and Matt/Sledge from Designer Supps) have even asserted that M1T isn't as androgenic as many imagine it to be.  Both think a woman could do well on a VERY low dose (1 - 2.5 mg / day for 2 weeks)

I'm not up for it myself at this time but have a female friend who has started this week under their guidance.


----------



## gopro (Sep 21, 2004)

I have witnessed this androgenic effects of M 1-T on woman already at the low doses recommended. They were not far off of what I mentioned above.


----------



## cappo5150 (Sep 21, 2004)

I got awesome gains off syngex I & II, but I hated the taste.  Can you make it taste better, something like redline?


----------



## Arnold (Sep 21, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> When it comes to that sorta thing I prefer to ask female friends that actually use the product themselves rather than a man that is telling me what I can read myself.



Then you make the false assumption that what I post comes only from what I read, I have been lifting weights since you were in diapers.

I think I will refrain from giving you advice in the future you seem to have it all figured out.


----------



## gopro (Sep 22, 2004)

cappo5150 said:
			
		

> I got awesome gains off syngex I & II, but I hated the taste.  Can you make it taste better, something like redline?



I will go in my trusty VPX lab right now and see what I can brew


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 22, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> Then you make the false assumption that what I post comes only from what I read, I have been lifting weights since you were in diapers.
> 
> I think I will refrain from giving you advice in the future you seem to have it all figured out.


I am not going to repost anything to defend how I feel about using the ps. I posted a positive comment of the product in a poll thread. That was it. I didn't come out and ask what everyone thought or to analyze the product for me so I could decide what to do. I appreciate your advice and all but nowhere did I say you were wrong or that I didn't agree at all with you. I said there is a chance for neg sides but pending that in some cases I know woman that do well I was going to give it a shot. In any case, I always do my full research first before asking questions. I am not angry at what you or gopro has said... *I have heard it a thousand times*. It's not the first and will not be the last. If I feel it doesn't work for me I am obviously not going to continue the use. You obviously have more knowledge and experience about bb overall than I pending I am young and rather new. I have been around steroids in my family since I was 8 watching a particular family memeber use. I am also not an idiot and always do my research and think things through before attempting anything new. I will have to decide for myself if it is for me depending on how well or not well the cylce goes. I appreciate your concern and advice.


----------



## Du (Sep 22, 2004)

I'm no pro and wont pretend to be. However, Ive done a couple cycles of M1T. Ive taken high dosages (up to 25mg/ED) for 4 weeks at a time. In shutupntra1n's defense, I can honestly tell you that I didnt notice any androgenic/DHT type side effects at all until at least the 3rd week. And, that is at a high dose. So, IMHO, I think she'd be just fine running a lower dose or running shorter cycles. 


Just my $.02.


----------



## gopro (Sep 22, 2004)

She is a big girl and she can do what she wants. The people here are just trying to impart their more extensive amount of experience and knowledge to her, and everyone else. Thats pretty much the point of these boards...for the more knowedgable/experienced to help those less knowedgable/experienced, so they can avoid mistakes, stay safe, gain faster, etc, etc.


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Sep 22, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> She is a big girl and she can do what she wants. The people here are just trying to impart their more extensive amount of experience and knowledge to her, and everyone else. Thats pretty much the point of these boards...for the more knowedgable/experienced to help those less knowedgable/experienced, so they can avoid mistakes, stay safe, gain faster, etc, etc.


And I certainly appreciate that, thx..


----------



## Du (Sep 22, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> She is a big girl and she can do what she wants. The people here are just trying to impart their more extensive amount of experience and knowledge to her, and everyone else. Thats pretty much the point of these boards...for the more knowedgable/experienced to help those less knowedgable/experienced, so they can avoid mistakes, stay safe, gain faster, etc, etc.


Gopro, I think you help out even more people than you realize. I'm not putting down what you've been saying at all, I just wanted to give my input. Personally, I lurked at this site for a while before joining, and you guys teach just as much to lurkers as you do posters. So, you guys help more of us than you probably realize. Thank you for that.


----------



## gopro (Sep 22, 2004)

SPIKE1257 said:
			
		

> And I certainly appreciate that, thx..



I only wish I had someone to guide me when I was starting out. Thats why I get such a kick from helping others. It's always my pleasure.


----------



## gopro (Sep 22, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Gopro, I think you help out even more people than you realize. I'm not putting down what you've been saying at all, I just wanted to give my input. Personally, I lurked at this site for a while before joining, and you guys teach just as much to lurkers as you do posters. So, you guys help more of us than you probably realize. Thank you for that.



Oh, I never thought you were puting down what I was saying...not at all. You did exactly what you said...you were adding your 2 cents, which you are certainly allowed to do!   

And the more people I can help, whether posters or lurkers, the better!


----------



## ZECH (Sep 22, 2004)

I'm not against or for women on steriods or Ph's. I frequent a board of females that basically deal with steriod use in women. Not saying there aren't sides to be dealt with, but with knowledge, they can be kept at a minimal and woman can get awesome gains from them. You just have to be willing to deal with the sides. I can say they are some Hot looking women too! Maybe for some though they are too masculine looking?


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 22, 2004)

here's the thing that does bother me....

(for the record i'm personally a little spooked by m1t mainly for toxicity reasons and have no plans to try this particular ph at the moment - but i'm interested in seeing how other women do with it and may reconsider at some point)

the people who advice against it have a way of sounding like only a very ignorant misinformed woman would even consider such a thing.  like it is not an opinion but an absolute given that a woman shouldn't touch it.

yet david tolsom from bulk nutrition and sledge/matt from designer supps both agree that it IS a reasonable ph for a woman to try at a low doseage.  i'm not suggesting that their word is gospel or "more true" but they are both knowledgeable and it is not right (imho) to make it sound as though there is one right answer here.


----------



## madden player (Sep 22, 2004)

You can use Bev Francis as an example of a women and steroids done right..She was absolutely unbelievable and untouchable when it came to size.  Look at her today, she looks fine..she doesn't look like a man and as far as I know she doesn't suffer any ill effects from past steroid use/abuse...but everyone here is aware of the possible irreversible sides that women can encounter during androgen use...There are just so many better options than M1t for a lady interested in taking here physique to the next level.


----------



## Du (Sep 22, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> ....it IS a reasonable ph for a woman to try at a low doseage.


I agree with you.... 
However, it is important to note that it is not a PH. Its a pro-steroid, very different than a PH. I dont see why people even group PH's and PS's together....

M1T is as strong, if not stronger, than many illegal AAS's. Very different than something like Nordiol.


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 22, 2004)

actually i do agree there are better choices for women (that's why i went w/m4ohn and plan to try methyl-dien)

definitely my bad in calling m1t a ph.  i do know it isn't and i know the difference is an important one.

i'm spooked by it myself but following along with interest as a female friend of mine tries it at 2.5 mg/day (for the record - NOT shutupntra1n)


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 22, 2004)

And my comment from the peanut gallery:  Not all women are created equal LOL


----------



## ZECH (Sep 22, 2004)

M1T is a steriod............it does not convert.


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Sep 22, 2004)

Bev doesnt look like a man??


----------



## madden player (Sep 22, 2004)

MTN WARRIOR said:
			
		

> Bev doesnt look like a man??


Honestly I never thought so...IMO She was more powerfully built than alot of male competitors of her time, but as far as her facial appearance is concerned it remained unchanged thoughout her competitive career..Today she is still very much involved with bodybuilding, although she doesn't have the "suit" of muscles she once had she is very feminine in appearance...Today I think she looks no different than most women her age.


----------



## gopro (Sep 22, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> And my comment from the peanut gallery:  Not all women are created equal LOL



True, but they all share the same physiology, and chances are better than not that side effects will occur to some degree (specific to women).


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 22, 2004)

I guess we'll know soon enough


----------



## NeedRoidHelp (Sep 22, 2004)

*return policy*

I went to VPX website. did not see refund policy for dissatifed customers. Do you have one. Yes or No.  Hcmuscle.com might be a scam. but their refund policy is stated so well. I bought many from them and return a majority. THEY DO PUT MONEY BACK IN YOUR CREDIT CARD. DOES VPX DO THE SAME?


----------



## Arnold (Sep 22, 2004)

NeedRoidHelp said:
			
		

> I went to VPX website. did not see refund policy for dissatifed customers. Do you have one. Yes or No.  Hcmuscle.com might be a scam. but their refund policy is stated so well. I bought many from them and return a majority. THEY DO PUT MONEY BACK IN YOUR CREDIT CARD. DOES VPX DO THE SAME?



please go to the VPX message board and ask this question, IronMagazine has no affilliation with VPX, although gopro works for them I do not think this is the place to discuss their return policy. thanks


----------



## gopro (Sep 23, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> please go to the VPX message board and ask this question, IronMagazine has no affilliation with VPX, although gopro works for them I do not think this is the place to discuss their return policy. thanks



LOL...how did you get roped into that one Rob? Any way, in answer to the question...VPX seems to treat each situation individually. There are many people out there that will use 3/4 of a bottle of an expensive supplement and then claim they got no results (even though they did) so that they can get their money back. Also, there are many people out there that "fail the product" rather than the "product failing them." This means that some people expect miracles from a supplement even if they eat like crap, get no rest, and train sporadically. Sorry, not even illegal steroids will do much in this case. I love it when people write me and say, "I took your 1-test and 4-test and I only gained 3 lbs! You guys duped me!" Then I ask them about their diet and training and find out they eat 2-3 meals per day, maybe get about .5 g pf protein per lb of bodyweight, and train completely wrong. Yes, some people deserve their money back at certain times, but there are even more that don't.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 23, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> ...there are many people out there that "fail the product" rather than the "product failing them." This means that some people expect miracles from a supplement even if they eat like crap, get no rest, and train sporadically.


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 23, 2004)

> Hcmuscle.com might be a scam.


 nuff said!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 23, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> ...there are many people out there that "fail the product" rather than the "product failing them." This means that some people expect miracles from a supplement even if they eat like crap, get no rest, and train sporadically.


there are so many people who do this!!!! plus, even without taking supps, have no clue about a training program or diet and  expect miracles cause they joined the gym and work out for 10 min!!!!!!!!!!! i see this time and time again where i train, its pathetic!!!!I'll give you an example of a VPX product and the dummie who bought it.
It was Redline, with the syringe, he asked me where and how to inject it!!!!  
So i can see Gp's point about how sometimes VPX treats the return policy in different ways!!!!!!


----------



## gopro (Sep 23, 2004)

Thanks Rob and Tank.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 23, 2004)

> Hcmuscle.com might be a scam.



LOL, and a joke! Of course they honor their return policy, if not they would
be getting sued left and right.


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 23, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Thanks Rob and Tank.


----------



## NeedRoidHelp (Sep 23, 2004)

Shouldn't the product be refundable if the person workout hard and eat right with enough sleep but feel no different than when he or she is on any supplement.

Is decavar same thing with DECA!!

Satisfaction!! Is it being guaranteed!!!!


----------



## gopro (Sep 23, 2004)

NeedRoidHelp said:
			
		

> Shouldn't the product be refundable if the person workout hard and eat right with enough sleep but feel no different than when he or she is on any supplement.
> 
> Is decavar same thing with DECA!!
> 
> Satisfaction!! Is it being guaranteed!!!!



But how can this be proven? Of course 99% of people will say they did everything right, when in fact they did not. Thats why money back guarentees are rare, and those that do have them count on the fact that most people won't even bother to send a product back. This a tough area and it is why VPX deals with each case individually, often requiring the person to call and speak in person to a representative.

Decavar contains ingredients that will be converted to "deca" in the body, but it is still far from the same thing as far as potency. However, it works quite well.


----------



## NeedRoidHelp (Sep 23, 2004)

Now that is a good answer!!! My website has a lot of traffic coming in, I hope VPX open an affiliate program. I want to switch from being affilate of hcmuscle.com to become affilate of VPX (I make hcmuscle more than $6000 / month. My average commission per month is always on the average of 600 something dollar) for four straight year. You got a good looking product. A whole lot better than some that claim to boost testosterone and claim to spend money on developing ingredient and slap on inferior-to-dog-food-label label.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 23, 2004)

NeedRoidHelp said:
			
		

> My website has a lot of traffic coming in, I hope VPX open an affiliate program.



URL to your website?


----------



## gopro (Sep 23, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> URL to your website?



Was going to say the same thing!


----------



## NeedRoidHelp (Sep 23, 2004)

Nevermind gopro. I found http://www.global-nutrition-inc.comit has your products and open for affiliate program.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 23, 2004)

many online supp stores have affiliate programs, here is another: http://www24.netrition.com/affiliates_overview.html

so, what is the URL to your site? I am curious to see/know if you're getting that much traffic and making that much from a supp affiliate program.


----------



## topolo (Sep 23, 2004)

I know what you're thinking            




			
				Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> many online supp stores have affiliate programs, here is another: http://www24.netrition.com/affiliates_overview.html
> 
> so, what is the URL to your site? I am curious to see/know if you're getting that much traffic and making that much from a supp affiliate program.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 23, 2004)

actually I was thinking maybe he is full of crap, but I did not want to say that.


----------



## david (Sep 23, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> I am not going to repost anything to defend how I feel about using the ps. I posted a positive comment of the product in a poll thread. That was it. I didn't come out and ask what everyone thought or to analyze the product for me so I could decide what to do. I appreciate your advice and all but nowhere did I say you were wrong or that I didn't agree at all with you. I said there is a chance for neg sides but pending that in some cases I know woman that do well I was going to give it a shot. In any case, I always do my full research first before asking questions. I am not angry at what you or gopro has said... *I have heard it a thousand times*. It's not the first and will not be the last. If I feel it doesn't work for me I am obviously not going to continue the use. You obviously have more knowledge and experience about bb overall than I pending I am young and rather new. I have been around steroids in my family since I was 8 watching a particular family memeber use. I am also not an idiot and always do my research and think things through before attempting anything new. I will have to decide for myself if it is for me depending on how well or not well the cylce goes. I appreciate your concern and advice.



Well in your defense and what I've read that what you do and use is your decision.    Personally, my ex-GF and female friend's who have used supplements or mind you, steroids did take them  and brought them to the  level or beyond.  It would be foolish to think of what and who we see in the magazines and competitions that these ladies in one way or another and say that they were natural, etc.  I know what people are saying and their correct and I know how you feel and it's your choice.  I'm not going to say be careful and good luck because I already knew that you have  knowledge of supplements, steroids, etc. You're quite an intelligent woman from what I've seen you say in the past as well!  I think you would be phenomenal with whatever you choose bc/ based on what I've seen pictures wise... you've got the right "everything"!  

Yeah, and VPX IS BEYOND EXCELLENCE, IMO!!!


----------



## NeedRoidHelp (Sep 23, 2004)

I don't see no VPX product on that *take-two-minute-to-design website*. Again VPX. because I think they differentiate themselve just like hcmuscle. Both differntiate from regular protein supplement. People want to land on a powerful looking website, nice color scheme like vpx main website. Not that type of shitty looking website.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 23, 2004)

and I still do not see the URL to your mega-cash-making website.


----------



## NeedRoidHelp (Sep 23, 2004)

What will I get from showing you? can you show me PROFESSIONAL LOOKING  supplement selling websites that have affilate program?


----------



## Arnold (Sep 23, 2004)

ummm...you might get some traffic from here if you post it, you're the one that bragged about your website that generates HCmuscle $6k in sales per month, wouldn't it only benefit you to post the URL here?


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 23, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> ummm...you might get some traffic from here if you post it, you're the one that bragged about your website that generates HCmuscle $6k in sales per month, wouldn't it only benefit you to post the URL here?



it would - if it actually existed.


----------



## NeedRoidHelp (Sep 23, 2004)

benefit who?!!!!!? There is a pose in your forum about hcmuscle settling case out of court for 2 million dollars. There is a thousand message here. I am not surprise if you miss some of that. 

go and read this. 


http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=31260&highlight=maxteron

Now answer.

BENEFIT WHO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!???????


----------



## Arnold (Sep 23, 2004)

what does any of that have to do with *your* website?


----------



## NeedRoidHelp (Sep 23, 2004)

what am i selling? hcmuscle is impact nutrition


----------



## Arnold (Sep 23, 2004)

if you are an affiliate you are not selling anything, you get paid by HCmuscle for referals.

I guess I can conclude what I thought all along, you have no website, and if you do you're embarassed to post the URL to it.


----------



## Judo Player (Sep 23, 2004)

From what I'm reading from you your selling a big pile-o-$hit!!!


----------



## NeedRoidHelp (Sep 23, 2004)

that is right. spell it with $. because that is what I am making.

thank you my b---h


yes referral. affiliate program is referrals. selling just their stuff. dedicate the whole website to them only. when product is refund, they still pay the same.


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 24, 2004)

NeedRoidHelp said:
			
		

> that is right. spell it with $. because that is what I am making.
> 
> thank you my b---h
> 
> ...


why wont you answer Robert???


----------



## ZECH (Sep 24, 2004)

Such an idiot!


----------



## Arnold (Sep 24, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> why wont you answer Robert???



answer what?

I do not think his last post was directed at me.

but either way the guy is a whack job, obviously he has no website and it's not worth my time to play with him anymore.


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 24, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> ummm...you might get some traffic from here if you post it, you're the one that bragged about your website that generates HCmuscle $6k in sales per month, wouldn't it only benefit you to post the URL here?


this is the ? i was referring to!
but youre right, i think he's a talker!!


----------



## madden player (Sep 24, 2004)

Not only is he a talker, but like Robert said he is a "whack job".. IMO people who go online and play make believe are pushing schizophrenia.


----------



## brodus (Sep 25, 2004)

I scrolled all the way down to read that!  What a chump!  I was curious how he was getting that traffic, too!  

And what was the point of him linking to my post about the Impact lawsuit?!

I think he's confusing all the money he makes for Hairy Bob Johnson by clicking on all of those gay porn ads with having his own website...truly schizo.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Oct 1, 2004)

Getting back to the original question.... I've tried Paradeca and also stacked it with Decavar. The stack did nothing out of the ordinary for me. I've experimented with stacking Paradeca with some capsuled PHs from other companies. The results were OK, but it seems the Paradeca really gives me a smooth, but slightly bulky appearance. I suspected that it was really doing was just adding water weight, so I am using other stuff (orals) instead of this and seen much more quality gains.

One thing I did notice with Paradeca was that my appetite went through the roof when I was on it.


On the topic of storage, I read on another site that most pro steroids can keep for a year if stored in a cool dry place ( like a closet). To confirm, I would call the company.


----------



## gopro (Oct 1, 2004)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> Getting back to the original question.... I've tried Paradeca and also stacked it with Decavar. The stack did nothing out of the ordinary for me. I've experimented with stacking Paradeca with some capsuled PHs from other companies. The results were OK, but it seems the Paradeca really gives me a smooth, but slightly bulky appearance. I suspected that it was really doing was just adding water weight, so I am using other stuff (orals) instead of this and seen much more quality gains.
> 
> One thing I did notice with Paradeca was that my appetite went through the roof when I was on it.
> 
> ...



Paradeca is simply a Nor Androdiol and 4-AD. There is alot of conversion to testosterone and this is why you are getting bulky. Paradeca is purely a bulking PH, or something good to combine with something like M 1-T.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Oct 1, 2004)

Thanks for the info Gopro.


----------



## gopro (Oct 1, 2004)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info Gopro.



Anytime


----------

